# Winter golf....absolutely pointless...tell me otherwise.



## User101 (Nov 11, 2017)

First time on winter greens for us today, utter waste of time IMO, better sitting in the house, what's your argument to the contrary :mmm:


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 11, 2017)

Cabby said:



			First time on winter greens for us today, utter waste of time IMO, better sitting in the house, what's your argument to the contrary :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Join a course that doesn't go onto winter greens.


----------



## guest100718 (Nov 11, 2017)

we rarley have  winter greens


----------



## inc0gnito (Nov 11, 2017)

Still get to practice driving, irons and chipping. Not all bad.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2017)

It fills the time until the bar opens.


----------



## Yant (Nov 11, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Join a course that doesn't go onto winter greens.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## woody69 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cabby said:



			First time on winter greens for us today, utter waste of time IMO, better sitting in the house, what's your argument to the contrary :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

You get to play golf
You get a good idea of your carry distance rather than total distance, albeit slightly shorter because of the colder air
You get to practice

Having said that, I absolutely hate winter greens and wouldn't join a club that either went to them by default or regularly had more than a few in play.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cabby said:



			First time on winter greens for us today, utter waste of time IMO, better sitting in the house, what's your argument to the contrary :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Would you rather be at home watching loose women?


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 11, 2017)

pauljames87 said:



			Would you rather be at home watching loose women?
		
Click to expand...

Live, or on tv?


----------



## DCB (Nov 11, 2017)

I've never taken winter golf too seriously. On a parkland course it can be a bit of a lottery depending on the weeks weather conditions. It is however a good excuse to get out for some fresh air and to meet up with friends at the golf club.


----------



## User101 (Nov 11, 2017)

We played 11 holes, of which only 5 were on full, it was rubbish, miles forward tees, and horrible winter greens, loose wimin every time for me from now on, unless it gets milder and we're back on full.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2017)

We only go on winter greens for frost. I will get out and play as long as it's not raining as it was today. Its hard to make a score but with my swing changes it's important to be playing regularly. As soon as we hit winter greens I'll be off to a range or working on pitching or on the practice ground


----------



## IainP (Nov 11, 2017)

Is this about winter greens, or winter golf? Not necessarily the same thing. 
Isn't it still autumn anyway?


----------



## User101 (Nov 11, 2017)

We only go on winter greens in frost also.


----------



## User101 (Nov 11, 2017)

IainP said:



			Is this about winter greens, or winter golf? Not necessarily the same thing. 
Isn't it still autumn anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Winter greens is winter golf to me.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 11, 2017)

At a my first course it was brilliant. Shorter course, dry but played well. Friendly competition.

Investing in som winter playing gloves and the right clothes made it fun.

My lad course it was pointless, swampy mucky and winter greens like bumpy fairway. Totally pointless.

IMO itâ€™s the type of course that makes winter gold, not the person. (Bar any physical reason or other commitments)


----------



## Dogma (Nov 11, 2017)

No winter greens on my course in Bristol.

Managed to score 32 points today despite losing 7 balls (4 because of bloody leaves!)


----------



## IainP (Nov 11, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Winter greens is winter golf to me.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I do lose a fair bit of interest once onto temporary greens. If going out then mainly for a bit of fun and a chat.


----------



## richart (Nov 11, 2017)

Getting out in the fresh air, and out of the house. Playing with mates, plenty of chat, not taking golf too seriously, food and drink afterwards. Yes totally pointless.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 11, 2017)

richart said:



			Getting out in the fresh air, and out of the house. Playing with mates, plenty of chat, not taking golf too seriously, food and drink afterwards. Yes totally pointless.

Click to expand...

Can't argue with any of that. However once we get to the frozen greens trying to hit a tiny patch of frozen fairway masking as a green and I do find it more enjoyable to work on my game. At the moment (unless pouring like this morning) I agree with everything you said.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 11, 2017)

Winter greens really sharpen up you short game, particularly if the grass is long around the greens. Mind you GPS becomes a bit redundant and a laser comes in to it's own.
Just do not get serious about putting.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 11, 2017)

Winter golf is not pointless - there, I've told you!


----------



## Bigfoot (Nov 11, 2017)

If you think golf in the winter is pointless, you are missing the whole point of golf.

If you wait for perfect conditions, you will never play.


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 11, 2017)

Bigfoot said:



			If you think golf in the winter is pointless, you are missing the whole point of golf.

If you wait for perfect conditions, you will never play.
		
Click to expand...

Yep!

Ultimately golf is a challenge and you take on the course and conditions that get presented. 

On the other hand Richart summed it all up pretty well earlier!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 11, 2017)

richart said:



			Getting out in the fresh air, and out of the house. Playing with mates, plenty of chat, not taking golf too seriously, food and drink afterwards. Yes totally pointless.

Click to expand...

This, just this :thup:


----------



## shortgame (Nov 11, 2017)

Yeah winter greens are meh as are many courses generally in the winter

Winter golf can be fun though, poses an interesting challenge

Personally some of the most enjoyable games have been on a crisp still winter's morning... nice feeling once you've walked a couple of holes and the body's warmed up

Rather that than autumnul wind/rain and a course covered in leaves

It's what you make of it really... and the company of course


----------



## User101 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bigfoot said:



			If you think golf in the winter is pointless, you are missing the whole point of golf.

.
		
Click to expand...

Am I really, uncut miles forward tees, a flag stuck in the middle.....somewhere and freezing cold, seems I'm not alone then cause our course was very quiet today compared to say....err...last week. 

Today just reminded me that winter golf is not for me, if it's for you and everyone else on here, woopdee doo for you, I'd rather walk the dog, and I don't have a dog.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 11, 2017)

Correction- winter golf on parkland temp greens is pointless. 


Links is still bone dry and rolling beautifully


----------



## shortgame (Nov 11, 2017)

richart said:



			Getting out in the fresh air, and out of the house. Playing with mates, plenty of chat, not taking golf too seriously, food and drink afterwards. Yes totally pointless.

Click to expand...

Nicely put &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## jusme (Nov 11, 2017)

and what he/she said above .....attitude adjustment required


----------



## Fish (Nov 11, 2017)

No winter greens, still measured course, we had a load of rain in the night & morning but course holds up well. 

Where do you play to be on winter greens already?


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 11, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Am I really, uncut miles forward tees, a flag stuck in the middle.....somewhere and freezing cold, seems I'm not alone then cause our course was very quiet today compared to say....err...last week. 

Today just reminded me that winter golf is not for me, if it's for you and everyone else on here, woopdee doo for you, I'd rather walk the dog, and I don't have a dog.
		
Click to expand...

Winter golf where you play does sound pointless tbf, thankfully at my course it's pretty much like normal golf unless frozen :thup:

Even then it's about getting out for a laugh with mates


----------



## User101 (Nov 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			Where do you play to be on winter greens already?
		
Click to expand...

Dundee, it was zero degrees at 7am, 3 at 9am and our course is parkland where quite a number of greens don't get much sun at this time of year due to low sun, tall trees.


----------



## Matty6 (Nov 11, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			Live, or on tv?
		
Click to expand...

Fair play &#128514;&#129315;


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 11, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Dundee, it was zero degrees at 7am, 3 at 9am and our course is parkland where quite a number of greens don't get much sun at this time of year due to low sun, tall trees.
		
Click to expand...


you could go to support one of the local football teams but then again playing to winter greens might be a better option.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 11, 2017)

Cabby said:



			First time on winter greens for us today, utter waste of time IMO, better sitting in the house, what's your argument to the contrary :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Where do you play thatâ€™s so poor?


----------



## User101 (Nov 11, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			you could go to support one of the local football teams but then again playing to winter greens might be a better option.
		
Click to expand...

I'd rather shove a hot welding rod up my nether regions than go see any of that lot.


----------



## User101 (Nov 11, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Where do you play thatâ€™s so poor?
		
Click to expand...

A place clearly a lot colder than rural Lincolnshire at 9am this morning.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 11, 2017)

Cabby said:



			A place clearly a lot colder than rural Lincolnshire at 9am this morning.
		
Click to expand...

I was enjoying myself around Ballyliffens great courses


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 11, 2017)

Cabby said:



			A place clearly a lot colder than rural Lincolnshire at 9am this morning.
		
Click to expand...


braw day in Fife today and not a sign of winter greens, just goes to show you eh......


----------



## User20205 (Nov 11, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Can't argue with any of that. However once we get to the frozen greens trying to hit a tiny patch of frozen fairway masking as a green and I do find it more enjoyable to work on my game. At the moment (unless pouring like this morning) I agree with everything you said.
		
Click to expand...

What are ur YouTube plans over the winter? Got to give the masses content?


----------



## Spoorsy (Nov 11, 2017)

To me playing is good regardless of the weather, if itâ€™s cold wrap up, if itâ€™s hot wear a t-shirt, if the course is clarty itâ€™ll wash off, any playing for me is a benefit, even if itâ€™s a couple holes and rained off, id rather have a go and try and take something positive away from what Iâ€™ve just done than not bother because itâ€™s temp greens or frozen fairways.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 12, 2017)

We played last week on a bog. Forward tees off them mats. leaves all over the place, meaning I lost four balls in four holes, when only one of them should of maybe been in trouble. 3 temp greens which we weren't aware of when booking. That at all took its toll on me, add the kicker that it was an away course, so paid a green fee. 

I couldn't do that that for the next 3 months, bleeding rubbish! Easiest answer is to find a dryer course I reckon


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 12, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Dundee, it was zero degrees at 7am, 3 at 9am and our course is parkland where quite a number of greens don't get much sun at this time of year due to low sun, tall trees.
		
Click to expand...

Royal Whitfield?


----------



## User101 (Nov 12, 2017)

davidy233 said:



			Royal Whitfield?
		
Click to expand...

Downfield Links by the sea.

You the geezer that does all the Dees games wee yer camera ??


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 12, 2017)

Couldn't play at the OP's course. We are on limestone & have proper tees & proper greens all winter. Yesterday the greens were particularly quick & as true as they've been all year. The Greenkeeper is sensible & only puts us on temps if frost is expected all day. By 11am, the time we usually play, they've usually been put back to proper greens. Think I played on temps once last winter. The course plays as long in winter as in summer with the slightly forward tees compensating for less run on the ball.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 12, 2017)

You're a long time dead. Get out there with your mates and have some fun.



Sleet and hailstones this morning up here. I'm staying in


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 12, 2017)

I have 2 courses that during the winter are brilliant condition 

I try to limit myself to them


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 12, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			braw day in Fife today and not a sign of winter greens, just goes to show you eh......
		
Click to expand...

yep we  were fine on the moray coast as well. 8 deg at one point.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 12, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Downfield Links by the sea.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh Royal Ardler   - get yourself down to Monifieth proper greens all year




			You the geezer that does all the Dees games wee yer camera ??
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's me - Scotland and Scotland 21s rather than Dundee this week though


----------



## OnTour (Nov 12, 2017)

Winter golf leads to more chipping related anxiety &#129300; not even bothering playing my home course till April 2018. Mainly waiting for full opening of the 2 new holes.


----------



## drdel (Nov 12, 2017)

Weather is just weather,  golf is golf, they are not necessarily interdependent.

I play all year.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 12, 2017)

I play all year around.  With the weather being generally milder our course is rarely closed.  We have some course protection rules but we are on full greens unless the ground is frozen, mostly on full tees but where they are shorter we're only talking a few yards on purpose designed winter tees.  We played yesterday on a beautiful clear, crisp day.  The Loch was like a mill pond, hardly any breeze, full greens running well and to a man, everybody who came in said it was a great day for a game of golf.  
The problem is more with the OP's course than with playing in the winter.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Nov 12, 2017)

Stating the obvious somewhat, winter golf is worth it if you enjoy it and is not worth it if you do not. The same rule applies at every other time of year too.


----------



## Sats (Nov 12, 2017)

If winter conditions aren't for you then the simple answer is; 'don't play'. I sit in the play all year round camp, but then I enjoy getting out with the boys whacking the ball, having a beer and some food.


----------



## Redtraveller (Nov 12, 2017)

Played today and had full greens. Most were actually pretty dry sort from a couple in shady areas. Mostly grass tees, further forward and a handful of mats. On a day like today itâ€™s not a great deal different to normal, just a bit shorter


----------



## JamesR (Nov 12, 2017)

It isnâ€™t proper golf per se but it can be a bit of fun. Our winter league is quite good, weâ€™ll be playing am-ams, 4BBB, greensomes etc. Itâ€™s basically an opportunity to get out, swing the clubs and socialise.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 12, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Dundee, it was zero degrees at 7am, 3 at 9am and our course is parkland where quite a number of greens don't get much sun at this time of year due to low sun, tall trees.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you play in Dundee ?


----------



## Dasit (Nov 12, 2017)

Course plays the same all year round


Busier in the winter because loads of green fees come to us as their courses are all too boggy!!


----------



## User101 (Nov 12, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Where do you play in Dundee ?
		
Click to expand...

Royal Ardler (Downfield)


----------



## User101 (Nov 12, 2017)

davidy233 said:



			Yep that's me - Scotland and Scotland 21s rather than Dundee this week though
		
Click to expand...

I don't go but my bro is a season ticket holder but you got a few good ones of us at Palace a couple year back, sure my Bro spoke to you :cheers:


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2017)

Proper winter conditions as I teed off at 8am with clear blue skies and a 2 club cold cutting wind. 

Full course on full greens, a little soft on the front aprons due to a lot of rain in the night but not a puddle in sight. 

Course played extremely long due to the conditions and I was only 1 over handicap on the turn but 3 down ðŸ˜³. Then my opponent played to level par on the back 9 off 12 and even though I parred 12 & 13, I then lost 5&4 and shook hands on the 14th ðŸ˜³

I canâ€™t blame the winter conditions, although itâ€™s obviously a bit easier going for a green in reg with a 6i with a second shot than a 4i ðŸ˜Ÿ and his long game was very good today. 

He finished with a gross 77 (nett 65) his first sub 80 so he was chufffed. I was content with my nett 74 in those conditions but was no match for my oponent who chose to have his best day ever against me today. 

Winter conditions are and can be very tough but still enjoyable to play in, but if you donâ€™t play well then there an easy excuse to blame for a poor round  

Today the bandit got banditoâ€™d ðŸ˜œ


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 12, 2017)

therod said:



			What are ur YouTube plans over the winter? Got to give the masses content?
		
Click to expand...

Sure the masses aren't that fussed. Working on some leads for some product reviews, will post some practice footage and may get around to filming the linear chipping/pitching method


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			Proper winter conditions as I teed off at 8am with clear blue skies and a 2 club cold cutting wind. 

Full course on full greens, a little soft on the front aprons due to a lot of rain in the night but not a puddle in sight. 

Course played extremely long due to the conditions and I was only 1 over handicap on the turn but 3 down ðŸ˜³. Then my opponent played to level par on the back 9 off 12 and even though I parred 12 & 13, I then lost 5&4 and shook hands on the 14th ðŸ˜³

I canâ€™t blame the winter conditions, although itâ€™s obviously a bit easier going for a green in reg with a 6i with a second shot than a 4i ðŸ˜Ÿ and his long game was very good today. 

He finished with a gross 77 (nett 65) his first sub 80 so he was chufffed. I was content with my nett 74 in those conditions but was no match for my oponent who chose to have his best day ever against me today. 

Winter conditions are and can be very tough but still enjoyable to play in, but if you donâ€™t play well then there an easy excuse to blame for a poor round  

Today the bandit got banditoâ€™d ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

What a gubbing but fair play to you for telling us about it, many would have said nothing :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 12, 2017)

Winter golf at its best today.  After playing both courses at Ballyliffin yesterday I wasn't in a great hurry to return to my wet parkland course.  I stood outside this morning and felt a real bite in the air. I put thoughts of playing to the back of my mind. 

An hour or two later I check my whatsapp at there is a litany of messages discussing our home club being closed and decisions being made to meet at our local links about 20 minutes away. North west golf club just outside buncrana.  We were one the last groups heading out with enough light to make it round. 

Biting wind on the first but off we went. The weather gave us everything.  Wind, splash of rain, a hail shower then plenty of sun drenched holes that showed me the course in a light I'd never seen before. Its a relatively flat course but many bumps and hallows along the way.  the shadows cast were absolutely stunning. Pity the camera on my phone could not capture the beauty before my eyes. Only got one nice picture. 

The course itself was immaculate and greens as good as any I've played on this year. A credit to the hardworking ground staff. We play there regularly over winter for some respite from the heavy parkland conditions of our home club. It is never easy to score there as it is tight and the wind is ever present.  Strangely today it was the complete opposite direction to what it normally is. Nice to play these holes in a complete different wind.

Course was packed too so there was plenty of other golfers put enjoying themselves in the winter sun/rain/hail. 

33 points to go with 35 &37 yesterday is a tidy little return for someone not hitting the ball that well and a new driver in the bag that is neigh on uncontrollable (new shaft required) 

Here is a video of the course for those that's never heard of it.   a true hidden gem. Can be played for very cheap on golfnow deals. 

[video=youtube;KzQxj3cJkvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzQxj3cJkvI[/video]


----------



## Fish (Nov 12, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			What a gubbing but fair play to you for telling us about it, many would have said nothing :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It was a gubbing but I played to buffer and in those conditions I had to be pleased, did I throw some shots away and could have been closer, hell yeah, but sometimes you come up against someone having a purple day, and Iâ€™d have had to of found another 8 shots to beat him ðŸ˜³


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			It was a gubbing but I played to buffer and in those conditions I had to be pleased, did I throw some shots away and could have been closer, hell yeah, but sometimes you come up against someone having a purple day, and Iâ€™d have had to of found another 8 shots to beat him ï˜³
		
Click to expand...

Seems you enjoyed it and that's what it's all about.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 12, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Winter golf at its best today.  After playing both courses at Ballyliffin yesterday I wasn't in a great hurry to return to my wet parkland course.  I stood outside this morning and felt a real bite in the air. I put thoughts of playing to the back of my mind. 

An hour or two later I check my whatsapp at there is a litany of messages discussing our home club being closed and decisions being made to meet at our local links about 20 minutes away. North west golf club just outside buncrana.  We were one the last groups heading out with enough light to make it round. 

Biting wind on the first but off we went. The weather gave us everything.  Wind, splash of rain, a hail shower then plenty of sun drenched holes that showed me the course in a light I'd never seen before. Its a relatively flat course but many bumps and hallows along the way.  the shadows cast were absolutely stunning. Pity the camera on my phone could not capture the beauty before my eyes. Only got one nice picture. 

The course itself was immaculate and greens as good as any I've played on this year. A credit to the hardworking ground staff. We play there regularly over winter for some respite from the heavy parkland conditions of our home club. It is never easy to score there as it is tight and the wind is ever present.  Strangely today it was the complete opposite direction to what it normally is. Nice to play these holes in a complete different wind.

Course was packed too so there was plenty of other golfers put enjoying themselves in the winter sun/rain/hail. 

33 points to go with 35 &37 yesterday is a tidy little return for someone not hitting the ball that well and a new driver in the bag that is neigh on uncontrollable (new shaft required) 

Here is a video of the course for those that's never heard of it.   a true hidden gem. Can be played for very cheap on golfnow deals. 

[video=youtube;KzQxj3cJkvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzQxj3cJkvI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Looks a lovely course, in a stunning part of the world


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 12, 2017)

Go to the course, hit ball until it is in the hole. Or don't.  

If you enjoy it, do it. If you don't,  dont. 

Simples. But absolutely no point moaning one way or the other.


----------



## HankMarvin (Nov 12, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sure the masses aren't that fussed. Working on some leads for some product reviews, will post some practice footage and may get around to filming the linear chipping/pitching method
		
Click to expand...

Great YouTube Chanel :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 12, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Winter golf at its best today.  After playing both courses at Ballyliffin yesterday I wasn't in a great hurry to return to my wet parkland course.  I stood outside this morning and felt a real bite in the air. I put thoughts of playing to the back of my mind. 

An hour or two later I check my whatsapp at there is a litany of messages discussing our home club being closed and decisions being made to meet at our local links about 20 minutes away. North west golf club just outside buncrana.  We were one the last groups heading out with enough light to make it round. 

Biting wind on the first but off we went. The weather gave us everything.  Wind, splash of rain, a hail shower then plenty of sun drenched holes that showed me the course in a light I'd never seen before. Its a relatively flat course but many bumps and hallows along the way.  the shadows cast were absolutely stunning. Pity the camera on my phone could not capture the beauty before my eyes. Only got one nice picture. 

The course itself was immaculate and greens as good as any I've played on this year. A credit to the hardworking ground staff. We play there regularly over winter for some respite from the heavy parkland conditions of our home club. It is never easy to score there as it is tight and the wind is ever present.  Strangely today it was the complete opposite direction to what it normally is. Nice to play these holes in a complete different wind.

Course was packed too so there was plenty of other golfers put enjoying themselves in the winter sun/rain/hail. 

33 points to go with 35 &37 yesterday is a tidy little return for someone not hitting the ball that well and a new driver in the bag that is neigh on uncontrollable (new shaft required) 

Here is a video of the course for those that's never heard of it.   a true hidden gem. Can be played for very cheap on golfnow deals. 

[video=youtube;KzQxj3cJkvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzQxj3cJkvI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Nice hole, that.


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 12, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Royal Ardler (Downfield)
		
Click to expand...

Always like that up there in the winter im afraid, seen it closed for weeks on end if it gets a bit of snow in St Marys


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 12, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Winter golf at its best today.  After playing both courses at Ballyliffin yesterday I wasn't in a great hurry to return to my wet parkland course.  I stood outside this morning and felt a real bite in the air. I put thoughts of playing to the back of my mind. 

An hour or two later I check my whatsapp at there is a litany of messages discussing our home club being closed and decisions being made to meet at our local links about 20 minutes away. North west golf club just outside buncrana.  We were one the last groups heading out with enough light to make it round. 

Biting wind on the first but off we went. The weather gave us everything.  Wind, splash of rain, a hail shower then plenty of sun drenched holes that showed me the course in a light I'd never seen before. Its a relatively flat course but many bumps and hallows along the way.  the shadows cast were absolutely stunning. Pity the camera on my phone could not capture the beauty before my eyes. Only got one nice picture. 

The course itself was immaculate and greens as good as any I've played on this year. A credit to the hardworking ground staff. We play there regularly over winter for some respite from the heavy parkland conditions of our home club. It is never easy to score there as it is tight and the wind is ever present.  Strangely today it was the complete opposite direction to what it normally is. Nice to play these holes in a complete different wind.

Course was packed too so there was plenty of other golfers put enjoying themselves in the winter sun/rain/hail. 

33 points to go with 35 &37 yesterday is a tidy little return for someone not hitting the ball that well and a new driver in the bag that is neigh on uncontrollable (new shaft required) 

Here is a video of the course for those that's never heard of it.   a true hidden gem. Can be played for very cheap on golfnow deals. 

[video=youtube;KzQxj3cJkvI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzQxj3cJkvI[/video]
		
Click to expand...

Looks a great place to play nice video, Have you ever played at Rathmullen? We were impounded there a few years ago and the Garda wouldn't let us farther than 1/4 miles radius of the pier, they relented after 24 hours and we got someone to run us out to Rathmullen golf club a 9 holer, after the round knocked on a house on the course I think ,and asked if we could phone a Taxi the wife wouldn't hear of it and shouted to her son to get of his arse and run the boys back.

Lucky enough there was a pub at the end of the pier we had 3 great nights ,remember asking the barman when does the bar shut, October he said was March at the time :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 12, 2017)

Never been up to rathmullan.  There is quite a few wee links courses I haven't discovered yet.   will be picking them off over time. 


Here is a video from that 11th tee today.  The camera doesn't do justice what the eye could see.   for a 5 hole stretch on the back 9 as the sum went down it was absolutely delightful. Every little bump casting a shadow. Magical.  

Oh, birdied that hole too. 

[video=youtube;04iLlPkJmno]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04iLlPkJmno[/video]


----------



## User101 (Nov 12, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Always like that up there in the winter im afraid, seen it closed for weeks on end if it gets a bit of snow in St Marys
		
Click to expand...


Aye I know, I stay in Downfield.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 12, 2017)

My mate took 2 photos and said Google stitched them together to make this.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Tommo21 (Nov 12, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Go to the course, hit ball until it is in the hole. Or don't.  

If you enjoy it, do it. If you don't,  dont. 

Simples. But absolutely no point moaning one way or the other.
		
Click to expand...

Thats that then, forum closed for the winter. lol

Seriously, why do winter greens fair well....?


----------



## Sweep (Nov 13, 2017)

At the end of every season I am full of good intentions of playing through the winter, maintaining my swing and keeping my short game sharp. 
The first round I play where it is pouring down with rain, blowing a gale, so cold I can't feel my hands or feet, up to my ankles in mud and on temporary greens I realise it's dreadful and I just don't want to be there.
The end result is that I don't bother playing and my game goes back to square one. All the improvements I have made throughout the season are lost and my game never improves.
I think I need a warm weather training base &#128512;
I am with the OP on this one. Unless you find a rare fine day, Winter golf is a complete waste of time.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 13, 2017)

Obviously winter golf is nowhere as nice as in the bettr weather, but at least it gets me out of the house and something to look forward to every day of the previous 5 working days. 
I like to take the opportunities to play when they are there,  better to play in the crap weather than sit inside wasting away and wishing I was out there.


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 13, 2017)

Looking forward to my golf today- a layer of frost, at least 4 layers of clothing on my top, winter mitts, snood and beanie. Yellow ball for the first time this year

At least there will be no temporary greens.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 13, 2017)

i tend to play all though winter and barring snow play pretty much twice a week, either at Nairn or Tain. we don't have any comps, so just social, no comps which is ok as i tend to play 20-30 comps though the season. only downside i find is with the constant 4BBB, you forget how to make a score, because if you are out of the hole we just pick up.


----------



## IanM (Nov 13, 2017)

Only if the weather is too bad or the state of the course is too awful to make it worth it...


Temp greens are a pain if used, but still on a bright sunny Winter morning, being out it better than not playing


----------



## Griffsters (Nov 13, 2017)

I got the golf bug a couple of months ago. Numerous lessons, and several hundred pounds later winter golf is all I have. Day off today, its nice and fresh so i'm going to my nearest for a few holes before another lesson after lunch. I played yesterday as well, winter mats on tees and some holes closed off but I still feel i'm learning more than solely going to the range? Shots on a course are so different.

I'm getting what I can tbh. Currently scouting local clubs to balance convenience and quality to suit my pocket - I want a handicap next year that I can work on :fore:

So, in answer to the question. Not pointless, IMHO. Maybe perhaps the focus changes?


----------



## User101 (Nov 13, 2017)

We now have a good layer of snow here yet you guys are telling me it's still a good idea.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 13, 2017)

Cabby said:



			We now have a good layer of snow here yet you guys are telling me it's still a good idea.
		
Click to expand...

Use a yellow ball then.:thup:

if its wet and yellow, don't lick it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 13, 2017)

For me, winter golf is integral for anyone hoping to improve. Not sure many can take 4months off and expect to improve consistently or at least as quickly as theyâ€™d hope. 

As has been mentioned, itâ€™s good for finding your true carries and the social side canâ€™t be ignored either. 

Ive played more in the last 2 weeks than the previous 2months due to changing club and finding more like minded to play a round with. 

Out in 20 mins and again tomorrow.


----------



## Slab (Nov 13, 2017)

Cabby said:



			We now have a good layer of snow here yet you guys are telling me it's still a good idea.
		
Click to expand...

Is this what its like for you:




edit: For what its worth I had to clean the clubs on Saturday afternoon to remove sun-cream from the grips/shafts etc from the morning round so that it doesn't stain or perish the rubber (its not all fun in the sun)


----------



## hines57 (Nov 13, 2017)

fresh air, time with friends, different competitions.......... beats sitting at home any time


----------



## DRW (Nov 13, 2017)

From yesterday, Mud upto ankles, mud in the face, bunkers hard, cold strong NW wind, thins hurt, fats go nowhere, plugged lies, balls in leaves.

Loved it, wouldn't have missed it, same again next week for me, yes please.:thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 13, 2017)

Winter is def here snow up not far from us today, in saying that we were on winter greens on saturday but by 9.30 the course was back to full course so we only played 3 holes on winter greens, course is good for this time of year and you rarely come of covered in mud


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 13, 2017)

hit my new 9 hole mini links course near me.. just bought a membership for a year

bone dry.. wouldnt even know it had pissed down at the weekend


----------



## User101 (Nov 13, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Winter is def here snow up not far from us today, in saying that we were on winter greens on saturday but by 9.30 the course was back to full course so we only played 3 holes on winter greens, course is good for this time of year and you rarely come of covered in mud
		
Click to expand...

Scotscraig is usually a good track for the next few months, not what we get up here though as you know.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 13, 2017)

I probably wouldn't tee off if it was like this but I'd at least try and finish my round if I'd already started...


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2017)

Well the point is that I enjoy golf regardless of the conditions. And without that I'd have to stay at home and talk to the wife or something. Heaven forfend!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 13, 2017)

Turned up this morning - 0 degrees , sun was shining , playing on the full course - but of a chilly wind but was a lovely morning - if you wait for the perfect day you will hardly ever play in the UK


----------



## User 105 (Nov 13, 2017)

Honestly I take it or leave it depending on conditions and if I feel like playing or not. Got plenty of other hobbies to pass the time if i don't feel like playing.

Sounds like from the comments above the only hobby most for you have is golf. So it's either that or nothing.


----------



## upsidedown (Nov 13, 2017)

Yesterday at Eaglescliffe in that biting wind and soggy fairways I was doubting my sanity but a run of 4 birdies on the bounce to go 3 up on my brother buoyed my spirits and ended up 2 and 1 winner, been a while since I beat round his own track.

Again questioning  my sanity getting up at 7 to be at Seaton Carew for a 9.15 tee time and what a day, dry fairways , super slick  greens and sunshine for first couple of hours, chilly but nah bad till the wind got up for the last two holes.

Two pretty much opposite days and if I was local would certainly be looking at SEaton's offer of Winter membership for Â£250 for 5 months, a cracking deal.

So to the OP , get ya self down to some links, you know you want to


----------



## User101 (Nov 13, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Turned up this morning - 0 degrees , sun was shining , playing on the full course - but of a chilly wind but was a lovely morning - if you wait for the perfect day you will hardly ever play in the UK
		
Click to expand...

You're comparing apples with oranges.


----------



## User101 (Nov 13, 2017)

Westy said:



			H

Sounds like from the comments above the only hobby most for you have is golf. So it's either that or nothing.
		
Click to expand...

That is where I'm lucky, I also ride motorbikes and usually off road ones n the Winter.


----------



## Dez1888 (Nov 19, 2017)

Anything that gets you out on to the course to keep the swing going is a good thing imo


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 19, 2017)

The choice of course is important in the winter, id rather travel and pay a few quid to play somewhere decent than play a soaked parkland.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2017)

Well, rocked up yesterday. Not too bad apart from the heavy drizzle on the last four holes. Shot my lowest ever gross score at Royal Ascot without playing great. Scrambled superbly and so I have to say in current conditions it's worth it.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 19, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well, rocked up yesterday. Not too bad apart from the heavy drizzle on the last four holes. Shot my lowest ever gross score at Royal Ascot without playing great. Scrambled superbly and so I have to say in current conditions it's worth it.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on at the first Homer?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			How did you get on at the first Homer?
		
Click to expand...

Three wood. Came up about 15 yards short. Good chip to five foot and missed putt for 4 (net three with my shot). Always take 4 there.


----------



## MartynB (Nov 19, 2017)

Frozen greens today, like trying to stop the ball on an upturned glass basin! Nice and sunny though and a lovely morning, 40 points shooting 81 on a par 67 so worth going out.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 19, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Three wood. Came up about 15 yards short. Good chip to five foot and missed putt for 4 (net three with my shot). Always take 4 there.
		
Click to expand...

Pity about the missed putt but 4s not bad tough opening hole:thup:


----------



## Sweep (Nov 19, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Go to the course, hit ball until it is in the hole. Or don't.  

If you enjoy it, do it. If you don't,  dont. 

Simples. But absolutely no point moaning one way or the other.
		
Click to expand...

I don't see why discussing why you like winter golf or otherwise on a golf forum should be an issue.


----------



## User101 (Nov 19, 2017)

Anyway, as the OP, I absolutely loved my game on Saturday, beautiful crisp morning, full greens except #3, played pretty decent.


----------



## hines57 (Nov 20, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well, rocked up yesterday. Not too bad apart from the heavy drizzle on the last four holes. Shot my lowest ever gross score at Royal Ascot without playing great. Scrambled superbly and so I have to say in current conditions it's worth it.
		
Click to expand...

Must be those lessons that you had


----------



## OnTour (Nov 20, 2017)

100% pointless but then you have some great #WinterSeries events on decent courses for very little money with big prizes over regular club comps &#128079;&#128079;&#128079; 

So range today ready for 2moro


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 20, 2017)

Because a day after seeing a group of brass monkeys on our 18th hole for our Drive-In, yesterday it was lovely, no wind, around mid 50 degrees and I shot -2 gross to win the roll-up by a mile.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 20, 2017)

Cabby said:



			Anyway, as the OP, I absolutely loved my game on Saturday, beautiful crisp morning, full greens except #3, played pretty decent.
		
Click to expand...

So is the lesson to learn "play when you feel that the course/weather is ok, don't play if you don't fancy it"?

No harm in that, but to put the clubs away for 5 months because it turns to November 1st, isn't going to improve your game, and you can miss out on so much golf, IMO.


----------



## User101 (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm just no in to winter greens and forward tees. Once we go on winters fully I think I'll gain more by going to the strip, and we're lucky as our practise area is pretty good.


----------



## shortgame (Nov 20, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			So is the lesson to learn "play when you feel that the course/weather is ok, don't play if you don't fancy it"?

No harm in that, but to put the clubs away for 5 months because it turns to November 1st, isn't going to improve your game, and you can miss out on so much golf, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this.  What I would add is that sometimes a break can be good, if we've gone stale. A break (maybe not 5 months though) can give a fresh hunger for the game


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 20, 2017)

Day off and played nine holes of virtual millionaires golf. All good with life until the heavens opened with no warning on the 7th. Still worth getting out and the greens were in fantastic order for the time of year


----------



## jim8flog (Nov 20, 2017)

I love winter golf 

Â£50 in prize money this winter and we are not even in December


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Nov 21, 2017)

We have a really well run Sunday morning winter eclectic combined with a blind pairs draw done in the bar afterwards.  The eclectic gives you focus on the course and the blind pairs draw is always good craic in the bar afterwards.  It's just for fun and that's how it should be.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cabby said:



			I'm just no in to winter greens and forward tees. Once we go on winters fully I think I'll gain more by going to the strip, and we're lucky as our practise area is pretty good.
		
Click to expand...

We are still on full course until next Monday, at which point we go on fairway mats and winter forward tee's on some holes along with 17 going from a 370 yard par 4 to 175 par 3.

of course its annoying,but its to protect the course during months where there is little or no growth, which lasts 3/4 months. We don't take it that seriously and its just a walk and the chance to get out and have a laugh with mates and keep the swing going. its a links course so dry on the whole and when its frozen solid it can be a hoot watching the ball go miles and bounce all over the place.


----------



## User101 (Nov 21, 2017)

I have fond memories of Nairn GC and all the others in the area from whence I were a lad, loved all the courses round there, Royal Tarlair, Hopeman, Lossie, Cullen, Banff, happy memories, none of which were in the depth of Winter mind


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2017)

Cabby said:



			I have fond memories of Nairn GC and all the others in the area from whence I were a lad, loved all the courses round there, Royal Tarlair, Hopeman, Lossie, Cullen, Banff, happy memories, none of which were in the depth of Winter mind 

Click to expand...

most of those are well east of me, but will probably be rejoining Moray as a country member next year, now my Tain cheap deal will have run out.


----------



## User101 (Dec 2, 2017)

So today we pegged it up with winter greens and concrete hard fairways where the slightest of shot short ran 40 past the flag, and that's called fun ? Yes better than sitting in the house but that's no golf by any stretch.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Dec 2, 2017)

So we played today on a full length course from proper tees on proper greens which were running quite fast for this time of the year. The snow we had on Thursday only melted yesterday, when we were on temps for the first time this winter. Up on the limestone hills, there can't be a better course to play all year round. Most of the neighbouring courses are closed or on temps. We saw quite a few of their members today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 2, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			So we played today on a full length course from proper tees on proper greens which were running quite fast for this time of the year. The snow we had on Thursday only melted yesterday, when we were on temps for the first time this winter. Up on the limestone hills, there can't be a better course to play all year round. Most of the neighbouring courses are closed or on temps. We saw quite a few of their members today.
		
Click to expand...

We are still closed Bill and tomorrow looking no better. SSGC certainly in good shape at the moment.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2017)

Played (of a fashion) today. Shouldn't as the back is still not good but I couldn't believe how dry it was for the time of year and how well the greens were running. Very impressed


----------



## richart (Dec 2, 2017)

Not as cold as I thought it would be, in fact had to take off a jumper. Hardly a breath of wind which is rare these days. Course was dry, and some decent run. Heathland courses are the way forward in winter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 2, 2017)

It was lovely out there today , no wind , nice and mild and had to take the winter jacket off - perfect winter day for golf - Course was in lovely nick as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 2, 2017)

richart said:



			Not as cold as I thought it would be, in fact had to take off a jumper. Hardly a breath of wind which is rare these days. Course was dry, and some decent run. Heathland courses are the way forward in winter.

Click to expand...

We were were dry even clay based. Was a great day to be out there.


----------



## Digger (Dec 2, 2017)

It was indeed a great morning for golf. No wind, course in great nick. Shame I didn't take a functional golf swing with me!! On the plus side, my chipping and putting is in great shape, as I'm having to up and down everything for bogies/doubles these days!


----------

